

Ask HN: Any feedback for National University of Singapore's M.Comp. Programme? - vineet7kumar

Hi,
I am planning to apply for National University of Singapore's M.Comp programme. I will really appreciate if you can share any feedbacks or suggestions you may have about it.
Thanks,
Vineet
======
shadow
I know some seniors who did this program. From their feedbacks, they seemed to
find it enriching and practical.

